# Meetings > Workshops >  Ζητούνται εισηγητές για workshop σε καθηγητές Πληροφορικής

## Boxer

Γειά σας παιδιά 
Επειδή πιστεύω ότι σκοπός όλων είναι να μεγαλώσει το δίκτυο μας έχω την δυνατότητα λόγω επαγγελματικής θέσης να μαζέψω αρκετούς καθηγητές Πληροφορικής που διδάσκουν σε Λύκεια και Γυμνάσια της περιοχής μας (Βόρεια προάστια) έτσι ώστε να τους ενημερώσουμε σχετικά με τα ασύρματα δίκτυα και το awmn. Λόγω ειδικότητας πιστεύω ότι πολλοί θα ενδιαφερθούν για σύνδεση.
Έτσι λοιπόν θέλω μερικούς παλιούς που γνωρίζουν τα κόλπα του δικτύου να μας ενημερώσουν (*socrates* μήοως ενδιαφέρεσαι; ). Η ενημέρωση μπορεί να γίνει απόγευμα (κυρίως) αλλά και πρωί σε σχολεία των Δήμων της περιοχής μας. 
Δυστυχώς δεν έχω δυνατότητα να πληρώσω τους εισηγητές (λόγω δημοσίου σχολείου) και έτσι απευθύνομαι σε εθελοντές.
Αν υπάρχει κάποιος που ενδιαφέρεται μπορεί να μου στείλει ένα e-mail στο [email protected] έτσι ώστε να του πω περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες.

----------


## socrates

Προτιμότερο είναι να κανονίσουμε ένα workshop στην έδρα του Συλλόγου και να μαζευτούν όλοι όσοι ενδιαφέρονται εκεί! 

Εγώ πάντως έχω το υλικό έτοιμο!  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> Προτιμότερο είναι να κανονίσουμε ένα workshop στην έδρα του Συλλόγου και να μαζευτούν όλοι όσοι ενδιαφέρονται εκεί! 
> 
> Εγώ πάντως έχω το υλικό έτοιμο!


Να φέρω και 2-3 καθηγητές της πληροφορικής από τον ΟΑΕΔ.  ::

----------


## dti

Μπορούμε να οργανώσουμε μία συνάντηση / παρουσίαση του awmn στην έδρα του Συλλόγου την μεθεπόμενη Τετάρτη 6 Σεπτεμβρίου κατά τις 6:30 μ.μ.
Ελπίζω να έλθουν και όσοι καθηγητές πληροφορικής είναι ήδη μέλη του awmn.  ::

----------


## koki

Θα συμμετείχα αλλά τώρα πια, από Νοέμβρη!!!

(άτιμη εξεταστική!)

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Οριστικοποιήστε το και κάντε το μια ανακοίνωση.
Ελπίζω να μην σας φαίνεται υπερβολικό αλλά και ένα δελτίο τύπου θα μπορούσε να σταλεί σε μερικά κοπιουτερίστικα ελληνικά site ώστε οι ενδιαφερόμενοι καθηγητές να δείξουν ενδιαφέρον.

Ο Boxer φαντάζομαι θα αναλάβει το απαραίτητο σπαμάρισμα του sch.gr .
Καλό είναι στο σχετικό mail να υπάρχει το λογότυπο του awmn, λεπτομέρειες για την πρόσβαση στην έδρα και φυσικά να είναι όσο πιο formal γίνεται ώστε να έχει σεμιναριακή μορφή. 

Υπολογίστε ότι μέχρι τις 13:00 τα σχολεία είναι ανοιχτά για τις εγγραφές (και φυσικά μαντέψτε ποιοί καθηγητές δεν μπορούν να λείπουν, εκτός πάλι αν το σεμινάριο θεωρηθεί πιστευτή δικαιολογία).

Πάντως εγώ θα έρθω, πιο πολύ για να συζητήσω με τους συναδέλφους το τι υλικό πιστεύουν ότι πρέπει να συμπεριλαμβάνεται σε μια παρουσίαση του awmn για μαθητές λυκείου.

Πάντως είναι μια εξαιρετική ιδέα.

----------


## Boxer

καθότι νέος στο χώρο δεν έχω ιδέα που βρίσκονται τα γραφεία του συλλόγου, τι χώρος είναι, πόσους χωράει, τι εξοπλισμό διαθέτει κ.λπ. 
Φυσικά και δεν έχω πρόβλημα να γίνει σε οποιοδήποτε χώρο, απλά ανέφερα τα σχολεία επιδή μια αίθουσα χωράει αρκετό κόσμο (υπάρχουν και αίθουσες εκδηλώσεων) και υπάρχει δυνατότητα χρήσης των εργαστηρίων πληροφορικής καθώς και του εξοπλισμού τους -projector, nternet κ.λπ. Επίσης είχα υπόψιν μου να κάνω μια πρόσκληση σε καθηγητές που υπηρετούν σε σχολεία των βορρείων προστείων, να δηλώσουν οι συνάδελφοι συμμετοχές, να δούμε πόσοι είναι και απο που και μετά να κάνουμε την συνάντηση. Αν η πρόσκληση γίνει γενική δεν ξέρω πόσοι και απο πού θα μαζευτούν. Αυτούς των βορείων προαστείων τους ξέρω λίγο πολύ και περιμένω συμμετοχές. 
Socrates αν θέλεις επικοινώνησε μαζί μου στο [email protected] (στείλε κάποιο τηλέφωνο) να το κουβεντιάσουμε. Η πρόσληση φυσικά απευθύνεται και σε όσους άλλους θέλουν να βοηθήσουν.

----------


## dti

Η έδρα του Συλλόγου είναι:

Αμερικής 17 - 4ος Οροφος - Αθήνα (Σύνταγμα)
Χάρτης περιοχής.
Η λέσχη διαθέτει projector, σύνδεση στο internet και φυσικά στο awmn. Επομένως μπορούμε να δείξουμε ζωντανά πώς δουλεύει το δίκτυο.  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Θα προσπαθήσω κι εγώ να βοηθίσω αν και το βλέπω πολύυ χλωμό λόγω εξεταστικής, κανονίστε ημερομηνία και βλέπουμε  ::  

Πολύ καλή πρωτοβουλία BTW  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> Θα προσπαθήσω κι εγώ να βοηθίσω αν και το βλέπω πολύυ χλωμό λόγω εξεταστικής, κανονίστε ημερομηνία και βλέπουμε  
> 
> Πολύ καλή πρωτοβουλία BTW


Που βρισκόμαστε?

----------


## socrates

Σήμερα περιμένω τον Boxer να έρθει από την έδρα για να τα πούμε και να διαπιστώσει και ο ίδιος το αξιόμαχο του χώρου  ::

----------


## Boxer

Σήμερα πράγματι θα περάσω απο την έδρα του σωματείου να δω ακι απο κοντά το χώρο. Μέχρι τώρα έχουν δηλώσει συμμετοχή περίπου 30 καθηγητές και μέχρι την Παρασκευή (που έχω βάλει όριο) περιμένω και άλλους.
(Μόνο που βλέπω πολλές γυναίκες και δεν ξέρω αν τελικά θα ενδιαφερθούν να στήσουν κάτι δικό τους.) 
Μια πιθανή ημερομηνία που βλέπω είναι την επόμενη Πέμπτη (14 /9) αν μπορεί και ο socrates (που θα τραβήξει το κουπί). Η ώρα είναι συζητήσιμη (θα την καθορίσει μάλλον και αυτή ο socrates)

Altair μπορείς και εσύ να φέρεις καθηγητές απο το δικό σου χώρο. 

Περισσότερα από κοντά.

Έχω και μια προσφορά συμμετοχής (για παρουσιάση) απο τον xrg (Πάνος). Αν μπορούν οι δύο που έχεουν προσφερθεί (socrates, xrg) να συννεοηθούν μεταξύ τους για να μην μεταφέρω εγώ τις απόψεις του ενός στον άλλο. 
Τελικά πιστεύω ότι κάτι καλο θα γίνει  ::  .

Boxer

----------


## ALTAiR

> Τελικά πιστεύω ότι κάτι καλο θα γίνει  .


Το μόνο σίγουρο!!!

----------


## socrates

Μίλησα με τον Πάνο (xrg) και θα έρθει και αυτός να βοηθήσει.

Αυτό που θέλω είναι επιβεβαίωση για το αν η έδρα θα είναι διαθέσιμη την επόμενη Τετάρτη στις 19:00 και για ένα 2ωρο για να μπορέσουμε να κάνουμε την παρουσίαση.

----------


## simfun

Συγχαρητήρια για την πρωτοβουλία. Είμαι και γω στο χώρο της Δ/βάθμιας Εκπ/σης και μπορώ να ενημερώσω και γω κάποιους συναδέλφους για το event. Με τον Boxer νομίζω έχουμε συναντηθεί σε διάφορα συνέδρια του χώρου μας. Καλό θα ήταν πάντως να ετοιμαστεί και μία πρόσκληση (ηλεκτρονική) και να πάει σε σχολεία και γνωστά sites που παρακολουθούν καθηγητές.

----------


## dti

Ελπίζω να δώσουν το "παρών" και οι stafan, babba, που είναι στον ίδιο χώρο και θα έχουν σίγουρα πολλά να μοιραστούν με τους συναδέλφους τους!

----------


## ALTAiR

> Μίλησα με τον Πάνο (xrg) και θα έρθει και αυτός να βοηθήσει.
> 
> Αυτό που θέλω είναι επιβεβαίωση για το αν η έδρα θα είναι διαθέσιμη την επόμενη Τετάρτη στις 19:00 και για ένα δύωρο για να μπορέσουμε να κάνουμε την παρουσίαση.


Τι χωρητικότητας είναι η αίθουσα?

----------


## dti

Γύρω στα 30 άτομα χωράνε άνετα. Πιθανόν γύρω στα 40, κάπως στριμωγνένα. 
Μακάρι να έλθει τόσος κόσμος που να χρειαστεί να το επαναλάβουμε!

----------


## socrates

> Συγχαρητήρια για την πρωτοβουλία. Είμαι και γω στο χώρο της Δ/βάθμιας Εκπ/σης και μπορώ να ενημερώσω και γω κάποιους συναδέλφους για το event. Με τον Boxer νομίζω έχουμε συναντηθεί σε διάφορα συνέδρια του χώρου μας. Καλό θα ήταν πάντως να ετοιμαστεί και μία πρόσκληση (ηλεκτρονική) και να πάει σε σχολεία και γνωστά sites που παρακολουθούν καθηγητές.


To event είναι πιλοτικό και αν έχει επιτυχία (και γιατί να μην έχει) θα το επαναλάβουμε και άλλες φορές και θα φτιαχτούν σε συνεργασία με τον Boxer (ηλεκτρονικές) προσκλήσεις!

Καιρός είναι να βγούμε από το καβούκι μας και σε αυτόν τον τομέα!

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Από το σχολείο με κάλεσαν και με ενημέρωσαν για το mail που έλαβαν για το "σεμινάριο" και ότι θα με ενδιαφέρει. (Λες και υπήρε περίπτωση να μου είχε ξεφύγει!). Αύριο που θα πάω και επίσημα θα ενημερώσω τους συναδέλφους σχετικά, ώστε όσοι το σκέφτονται να πειστούν. Πάντως το mail είναι λίγο ανακριβές σε 3-4 σημεία του... Και η βιτρίνα του awmn είναι πιστεύω το info.awmn.net και όχι αυτό που δίνεται... 
Πάντως για το επόμενο σχετικό event θέλω κάποιος με καλιτεχνική έμπνευση να κάνει μια αφίσα για το διάδρομο του σχολείου. 3 σχολεία περνανε από εκεί, η καλύτερη διαφήμιση σε μαθητές & καθηγητες είναι μια καλοσχεδιασμένη αφίσα του "σεμιναρίου". Θελουμε κάτι λιτό μεν αλλά κατατοπιστικό. Με τα λογότυπα awmn και ΠΛΗΝΕΤ Β Αθηνας. Εθελοντής?
Α, συμετοχή δεν δήλωσα αλλά προφανώς θα έρθω..

----------


## ALTAiR

Από τον ΟΑΕΔ θα είμαστε έξι άτομα, ίσως 5. Θα καθήσουμε όρθιοι, δεν πειράζει, ή κατάχαμα! 
 ::

----------


## nOiz

Έρχεται όποιος θέλει ή είναι μόνο για μεγάλους?  ::

----------


## dti

Ο Σύλλογος είναι πάντα ανοιχτός για όλους, στα meetings της Τετάρτης.
Για τα ήδη μέλη του δικτύου, μάλλον ίσως είναι καλύτερα να έλθουν στο meeting νωρίς το απόγευμα, για κουβεντούλα, συμβουλές, γνωριμίες για νέα links, κλπ. 
Αργότερα κατά τις 7 μ.μ. που θα είναι η παρουσίαση μάλλον θ' ακούσουν πράγματα γνωστά γι αυτούς.

----------


## socrates

Η ώρα που θα γίνει το event επιτρέπει να γίνει ανεπηρέαστα το meeting της Τετάρτης. Αν κάποιοι θέλουν να συνεχίσουν την κουβέντα και μετά τις 7:00, υπάρχει και το σαλονάκι ή το meeting room.

Η θεματολογία θα είναι προσαρμοσμένη στο ακροατήριο και φυσικά είναι open αν το επιτρέπει φυσικά και η αίθουσα γιατι από ότι φαίνεται θα υπάρχει μεγάλη συμμετοχή.

----------


## ALTAiR

> Η ώρα που θα γίνει το event επιτρέπει να γίνει ανεπηρέαστα το meeting της Τετάρτης. Αν κάποιοι θέλουν να συνεχίσουν την κουβέντα και μετά τις 7:00, υπάρχει και το σαλονάκι ή το meeting room.
> 
> Η θεματολογία θα είναι προσαρμοσμένη στο ακροατήριο και φυσικά είναι open αν το επιτρέπει φυσικά και η αίθουσα γιατι από ότι φαίνεται θα υπάρχει μεγάλη συμμετοχή.


Ο καρχαρίας δαγκώνει? Αν ναι να μην έρθω καθόλου!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Πάντως όταν είδε καρχαρία η 5 χρονών κόρη μου στο Ηράκλειο Κρήτης, τη ρώτησα μετά: Ειρήνη είχε πολλά δόντια ο καρχαρίας? και μου απάντησε: 
Ε, όχι και τόσα πολλά!!!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## XENA

Μπορώ και εγώ να ενημερώσω καθηγητές πληροφορικής . Περιοχή Μενιδίου και όχι μόνο. Επίσης είναι εφικτό να σταλεί email σε λίστα καθηγητών πληροφορικής.

 ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> Μπορώ και εγώ να ενημερώσω καθηγητές πληροφορικής . Περιοχή Μενιδίου και όχι μόνο. Επίσης είναι εφικτό να σταλεί email σε λίστα καθηγητών πληροφορικής.


Επειδή μάλλον αυτή την τετάρτη θα είναι γεμάτη η αίθουσα καλύτερα να κανονίσεις με τους ομιλητές νέα παρουσίαση. Και από δω και πέρα να γίνονται συχνά τέτοιες παρουσιάσεις. Είναι όμορφο, απλά.  ::

----------


## Boxer

Επειδή υπάρχει μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον για την ενημέρωση (είναι περίπου 60 άτομα απο εμένα , και 10-15 εξωτερικοί) προβλέπεται να κάνουμε "διαδήλωση" στο κέντρο της Αθήνας και όχι ενημέρωση, αποφασίσαμε με τον Soctrates να επαναλάβει την ενημέρωση το Σάββατο 16/09 στις 11 το πρωί. Φυσικά είναι ευπρόσδεκτοι όσοι θέλουν να βοηθήσουν και ευχαριστούμε όσους ήδη πρσφέρθηκαν. 

Η πρώτη ανακοίνωσή- πρόσκληση μου πρός τους καθηγητές είχε ορισμένες παραλείψεις αλλά δικαιολογούνται λόγω άγνοιας- είμαι βλέπεται καινούργιoς στο awmn- (για το λόγο αυτό θα παρακολουθήσω και εγώ την ενημέρωση). Οι επόμενες θα είναι καλύτερες !!! 

Αν είχαμε και καμμιά καλύτερη σύνδεση με το δίκτυο awmn θα ήταν ακόμα καλύτερα (να λέμε και τον πόνο μας Altair)!!!

Θα τα πούμε απο κοντά την Τετάρτη με όσους έρθουν

----------


## socrates

Ελπίζω μέχρι την Τετάρτη να έχει στηθεί ο media server με τον οποίο θα μπορέσουμε να καλύψουμε την παρουσίαση και με streaming για τα μέλη του δικτύου.

@boxer no problemo με την πρόσκληση! Στο τέλος θα δωθούν κάποια ενημερωτικά στα οποία θα υπάρχουν οι πληροφορίες για όσους θέλουν να μάθουν περισσότερα.

----------


## wireless.surfer

Καλό θα ήταν να αλλαχτεί ο τίτλος του topic σε κάτι πιο δόκιμο, όπως "Παρουσίαση του awmn σε καθηγητές δευτ/θμιας εκπαίδευσης" ή κάτι ανάλογο, το οποίο θα συμπεριλάμβανε ίσως και την ημερομηνία.

----------


## dti

Με επιτυχία πραγματοποιήθηκε στη λέσχη του Συλλόγου η παρουσίαση του awmn σε 20 περίπου καθηγητές πληροφορικής σχολείων μέσης εκπαίδευσης. Μεταξύ αυτών ήταν και πολλές γυναίκες!
Την παρουσίαση που κράτησε πάνω από δύο ώρες πραγματοποίησε ο socrates (με πολύ ωραίες διαφάνειες) με την πολύτιμη βοήθεια του wireless.surfer 
Το ενδιαφέρον όσων συμμετείχαν ήταν έντονο κι έτσι η εκδήλωση τράβηξε σχεδόν μέχρι τις 21:30
Στο τέλος μοιράστηκε έντυπο υλικό με οδηγίες σύνδεσης και χρήσιμα url's.
Μακάρι να τους δούμε όλους σύντομα μέσα στο δίκτυο!  ::  

Τέλος, επιβάλλεται να καθιερωθούν σε τακτική βάση αυτού του είδους οι ενημερωτικές παρουσιάσεις, καθώς φαίνεται οτι ο κόσμος της πληροφορικής διψάει να μάθει για το awmn και τα ασύρματα δίκτυα γενικά!

----------


## simfun

Θα γίνει τελικά και το Σάββατο η εκδήλωση?

----------


## ALTAiR

> με την πολύτιμη βοήθεια του wireless.surfer


Αλλά και του dti!!! 
Το βράδυ θα ανεβάσω 2-3 φωτός που τραβήχτηκαν κατά τη διάρκεια της ενημέρωσης.
Να μη ξεχάσουμε επίσης το ενδιαφέρον που έδειξε ο Boxer (ο οποίος είχε και την ιδέα) και επικοινώνησε με όλους τους εκεί παρευρισκόμενους εκπαιδευτικούς!

----------


## socrates

> Θα γίνει τελικά και το Σάββατο η εκδήλωση?


Ναι θα γίνει κανονικά όπως έχει προγραμματιστεί...

Δεν έχω σηκώσει κεφάλι από το πρωί στην δουλειά... όταν μπορέσω θα στείλω και εγώ τις εντυπώσεις μου καθώς και κάποια χρήσιμα link

----------


## ALTAiR

Οι φωτός που λέγαμε από την ενημέρωση στο χώρο του Συλλόγου.

----------


## socrates

Άρθρο στην πρώτη Σελίδα!
http://www.awmn.net

Και για όσους αναζητούν την έρευνα για τα κίνητρα συμμετοχής στις ασύρματες κοινότητες του ELTRUN για το οποίο αναφέρθηκα στην Παρουσίαση.

http://www.awmn.net/forum/download.php?id=9103

----------


## ngia

Καλή δουλειά Socrates και όποιοι άλλοι βοήθησαν...το Σάββατο δεν θα έχεις και τα κουτουλίδια μας...ευτυχώς

----------


## acoul

Τα καλά λόγια είναι καύσιμο και δεν στοιχίζουν !!

----------


## socrates

Ποιο καλό παιδί θα ανοίξει την έδρα αύριο?

----------


## simfun

Συγχαρητήρια παιδιά. Αύριο θα μπορέσω να έρθω και γω. Αν χρειάζεστε κάποια βοήθεια πείτε μου.

----------


## dti

> Ποιο καλό παιδί θα ανοίξει την έδρα αύριο?


Θα είμαι εκτός Αθηνών, οπότε δεν μπορώ.

----------


## NetTraptor

Μπράβο και πάλι σε όλους… από όσο πήρε το μάτι μου την Τετάρτη… πολύ καλή δουλειά…  ::

----------


## socrates

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από socrates
> 
> Ποιο καλό παιδί θα ανοίξει την έδρα αύριο?
> 
> 
> Θα είμαι εκτός Αθηνών, οπότε δεν μπορώ.


ΟΚ np 
Μίλησα με Νικήτα και θα περάσει ο ίδιος να ανοίξει την έδρα!

----------


## ALTAiR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από socrates
> 
> ...


Πως πήγε το Σάββατο?

----------


## simfun

> Πως πήγε το Σάββατο?


Πήγε αρκετά καλά. Δεν έφτασε όμως ο χρόνος αφού μετά τις 2 ώρες κουράστηκαν λίγο οι συνάδελφοι. Νομίζω πάντως ότι πήραν μια ιδέα περί τίνος πρόκειται. Και θα έχουμε σύντομα μερικούς απ' αυτούς ανάμεσά μας.
Ευχαριστούμε τα παιδιά που βοήθησαν στην παρουσίαση και ιδιαίτερα το Σωκράτη που πρέπει να στέγνωσε τελείως το στόμα του μετά από το 2ωρο μπλα μπλα  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Μπα αντέχει αυτός τουλάχιστον 5-7ώρες....  ::   ::   ::  (δοκιμασμένα...)

----------


## socrates

> Μπα αντέχει αυτός τουλάχιστον 5-7ώρες....    (δοκιμασμένα...)


  ::   ::   :: 

Συνολικά παρακολούθησαν την παρουσίαση και τις δύο μέρες γύρω στα 45 άτομα!
Θεωρώ ότι πήγε αρκετά καλά και ειδικά το Σάββατο που άλλαξα λίγο την παρουσίαση, πήγε ακόμα καλύτερα.

Πολλά πράγματα να πούμε μέσα σε 2 ώρες αλλα πιστεύω ότι όσοι ήρθαν κατάλαβαν τι είμαστε, γιατί κάνουμε αυτό που κάνουμε, και ποια είναι τα βήματα που μπορούν να κάνουν αν θέλουν και αυτοί με την σειρά τους να συμμετέχουν στην ανάπτυξη του δικτύου.

Η παρουσίαση είναι γύρω στα 13ΜΒ και δεν μπορώ να την περάσω κατευθείαν μέσα στο forum.

----------


## dti

Σωκράτη δώσε την στον ngia να ανέβει στο info...

----------


## ngia

Είχε ήδη ανέβει
http://info.awmn.net/index.php?option=c ... &Itemid=70

----------


## socrates

Νικήτα αυτή είναι η πρώτη παλαιά έκδοση.... (διέγραψέ την)

Σου έχω νεότερη και πληρέστερη!!!!

----------


## ngia

ανέβηκε η τελευταία έκδοση...

----------


## socrates

Presentation_AWMN_Teachers
http://info.awmn.net/index.php?option=c ... &Itemid=70

----------

